# Kindle Touch charging. 12+ hours, no green light



## ibrahim (Apr 11, 2012)

The Kindle wasn't even empty. There was a batch of books I wanted to upload to it, and I figured I'd might as well charge it to full. I've never done that before - I usually charge it 3 hours or so at a time at a time. I plugged it into the USB some time after midnight yesterday. It's almost 2 pm now. PC's been on, no standby, and the light's been consistently amber.The light never seems to turn green. What gives?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That does seem an excessively long time, even when charging it via USB. Does the battery indicator show a more or less full charge but you're just not getting a green light? 

Have you got wireless on, if so that could be draining your battery almost as fast as it's charging if the connection is bad.

Have you checked to see if you have any books still indexing - that will drain the battery very fast if you have one book stuck. To check if you have an indexing problem, on the Home Page search for a nonsense word (xgdfehxsa or something like that). If the search results show there are unindexed books, try again in a few hours. If it still shows unindexed books there may be a problem with the book(s), try removing and downloading again.


----------



## ibrahim (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for responding. 

For about 10 hrs the wifi was on. I turned it off and resumed charging. For another 5 hrs, it continued charging without the light turning green. After unplugging it for the last time, the battery indicator showed a full battery. It's just the light that isn't changing. I never got to check if there was an indexing issue, which I suppose is possible. 

I inquired about this via Amazon's help chat. Within about 3 or 4 responses I was told by the associate that a new kindle is being shipped to me and that a shipping label in emailed to me. The new Kindle arrived the next morning. Charging that one now. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah, well that's a good result, anyway. Good luck with the new Kindle!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I charged my new $79K overnight and the light didn't turn green.  I turned off wifi, reset the kindle, and after rebooting the green light came on.  Thought I'd post my solution in case it works for anyone else.


----------



## SSJPabs (Mar 27, 2012)

Huh, I didn't even know it was supposed to turn green. I just go by the little battery bar at the top.


----------

